# Campy 110 compact chainrings vs Shimano compact



## mercurymike (Jun 2, 2003)

I read somewhere that 110 compact Campy and Shimano chainrings will interchange, but don't think that was true. Anyone?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

They won't. You are correct, see the note on this page. 

http://branfordbike.com/product/ta-110-bcd-compact-chainrings-836.htm


----------



## icebreaker (Dec 1, 2009)

......


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*not quite...*



icebreaker said:


> The note on that page is not correct.
> 
> Campag alloy cranksets use a standard 110 bcd.
> 
> Campag Carbon cranksets use a 110.5 bcd.



While there may be some alloy Campy cranks with 5-bolt spiders that could interchange chainrings with Shimano, the rings that fit cranks with the 5th bolt behind the crankarm will not. Four of the five bolts are 110mm BCD, but the fifth is 112-113mm.

There are also aluminum cranks with the 5th bolt behind the crankarm (Veloce and Athena).

http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/groupsetdetail/item_guarnVECT_catid_1.jsp


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Following up on this, I've been told there is a difference between the higher end (Record, Chorus) machined chainrings and the lower end (now Centaur and below) stamped ones in terms of that 5th bolt. Campy may have done this to prevent someone buying a carbon Centaur crank and just replacing the chainrings with machined ones. Can anyone confirm this? Is there a difference in chainring fit for the pre-2009 Centaur cranks with the machined chainrings vs the new Centaur ones? It's made even more complicated by the oddball Alloy 2008 Centaur crank that had machined chainrings while the carbon one did not. And while I'm at it, if I buy a 50/36 Stronglight set that's labeled "9 and 10 Speed Campy compatible," will it fit on a new 2009 UT Centaur crank that has stamped chainrings?


----------



## Bicycledreamer (Nov 5, 2006)

If you are carefull you make a modification to the chainrings and get them to work. It is not for the faint of heart. I have been finding some great deals on eBay for the older century grey finish centaur parts. I think Campagnolo missed the boat by not offering the century grey finish chainrings with the carbon cranks. I recently purchased a compact century grey Centaur crankset for the chainrings, and flipped the crank arms back on the bay. Also was able to purchase a set carbon of compact Centaur crank arms for dirt cheap. OK, here is the mod - the little stub that keeps the chain from getting jammed has to be removed as the chainrings mount differantly and that little pin will no longer be behind the arm. In its place I added a little rivet that blends right in with the pick-up rivets. Next the chainrings have to be milled out a little to accomodate the bigger BCD that mounts to the arm (5th bolt is 112mm instead of 110mm). A little dremel works perfect. If you are carefull and remove a little at a time you can get it to fit like a glove and the mod is not at all evident. End product is a very cool looking carbon crankset with century greay rings. This was done with an 06 carbon crankset (square taper) and an 06 set of chainrings. I know square taper is not the In Thing, but racers used them for years and they were good enough for that last 40 years, so they are good enough for me. The little pin that keeps the chain from getting jammed, but seriously, if your derailleur is adjusted correctly its a no-issue. Anyway thats my 2 cents worth and the resulting crankset looks killer.
Cheers Glen


----------

